# self treating, any and all help appreciated.



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

Long story short, I've recently moved overseas, and now I'm in a health system where I don't know the language or the in and outs. My new doctor tested my thyroid and surprise! it's "normal"! (I'm not sure what that means since I never saw the test).

I first started my investigation into why I lost my health, after my first pregnancy, even though it ended in a miscarriage I never regained my health and energy. I have a ton of hypo symptoms so I assumed it was my thyroid, but my tests came back "normal". After my last pregnancy I had one test done by a total crazy quack doctor that showed I have low T3.

I wanted to post my results here since I'm treating myself, to get input. I just started taking T100 and it's making me really tired and a little sick. I'm only on day 2.

free T3 2.06 (2.10-5.34)
free T4 1.30 (0.8-2.01)
TSH 1.32 (0.5-4.7)

What does it mean when your T3 is low?


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

My guess? Hypo. Your free T4 is a tad low as well. Many hypo patients feel better with these two in the upper limit of those ranges. But you T3 is right at low range-I think some sort of thyroid replacement, maybe even just a small dose might be beneficial.

Do you take any vitamins? Any way to get tests done such as B-12, Vitamin D, iron/ferritin checked, or have you? Deficiencies in these can also cause tiredness and low energy. What other symptoms are you experiencing?


----------



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

Prudence,
Thanks for your reply!

Yes, I take vitamins, lots of them. I suffer from some kind of malabsorption, if I don't take vitamins I hallucinate a smell.
In my last tests B-12 was above a normal range
Vitamin D was at the very bottom of normal range
Iron was normal

symptoms:
inability to control weight (overweight)
hair loss
hair coarse
depression
irritability
edema
eyesight is getting worse
low immune function, always sick
puffy eyes
very light sleeper (used to have adrenal fatigue)
tired all day must nap in afternoon
oral thrush
cortisol/buffalo hump
dry itchy flaking feet
pain in neck/upper back relieved with massage & magnesium spray
uterine fibroids
kidney stones
(just did a year of strict Candida diet, it was hell because it made me really sick, I currently eat a GAPS/Paleo diet)
(I'm 38 and I have regular periods )


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

This is something I'm looking into -- but wow - it looks like STRENUOUS!!! LIke -- starting with bone broths and... WOWZERS... But I'm still considering it -- the idea of getting the gut happy (even though I think mine is happy) but still -- the idea of trying to get whatever autoimmune triggers to be out of the picture and thus calm things -- sounds great.

How are things going for you? What does your food day look like? How long have you been GAPS-dieting?
Thanks


----------

